# Westbranch?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

My dad and I troll Westbranch a lot. We usually run big slow moving lures when we troll in the fall. In the summer we troll little fast moving lures. We have only had one hit in around 20 trips. So I guess my question is. Is is that lake a Casting lake or Trolling lake. We casted once but didn't get bit up. We are usually trolling up by the dam and out off of the marina. If this keeps up we are going to be heading up to Pymatuning.:T


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its both a trollin and casting lake. Just got to think were and when. Water temps play a big part in it. When the bass guys fish you cast. When it heats up you troll. Hope it helps.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

By large slow moving lures I assume you are fishing for Muskies. Try trolling faster. Muskies don't usually hit slow moving lures. They hit out of reflex most of the time so if a faster moving lure goes by, they may nail it where if a slow mover goes by they just follow it.
You can see this when casting. A muskie will follow a lure to the boat but if you pull it away from the fish a lot of times they will hit it as they figure it's trying to get away. The same with a figure eight. The lure speeds up changes direction and turns the Muskie on.
As for West Branch I have done a lot better over the years using small to medium sized lures for Muskies than large lures. As an example Bob Tomasko (sp?) the local Muskie guide likes using The fat Wiggle warts fished near weed lines. This isn't a large lure. 
I have caught several Muskies at Pymatuning during tournaments also and they have come on smaller lures too.
During the hot part of Summer I like to troll deep running lures to get down to the thermocline and fish open water.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Whaler said:


> By large slow moving lures I assume you are fishing for Muskies. Try trolling faster. Muskies don't usually hit slow moving lures. They hit out of reflex most of the time so if a faster moving lure goes by, they may nail it where if a slow mover goes by they just follow it.
> You can see this when casting. A muskie will follow a lure to the boat but if you pull it away from the fish a lot of times they will hit it as they figure it's trying to get away. The same with a figure eight. The lure speeds up changes direction and turns the Muskie on.
> As for West Branch I have done a lot better over the years using small to medium sized lures for Muskies than large lures. As an example Bob Tomasko (sp?) the local Muskie guide likes using The fat Wiggle warts fished near weed lines. This isn't a large lure.
> I have caught several Muskies at Pymatuning during tournaments also and they have come on smaller lures too.
> During the hot part of Summer I like to troll deep running lures to get down to the thermocline and fish open water.


Wow! Great tip on those Wiggle Warts. Have a ton of them for Walleye fishing. We are usually out trolling in the open water anywhere from 20-40ft. of water off of points and near schools of baitfish.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Rather than just trolling open water also try fishing the breaks. 4 mph is a good starting speed for musky trolling. I rarely have two lures running the same depth either, this ensures you are straining the column. Dont be afraid to put a shortline out, 10-15 feet behind the boat.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you get them in schools of baitfish at all? Thats what we usually do.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes definitely. But keep in mind, making your 2 or 4 lures stand out among 10,000 shad is going to be tricky. I try to use larger, bright colored lures when fishing large schools of bait. Sharp turns and speed changes are also key when trolling large baitfish schools


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

MuskieJim, I see a lot of people trolling for them in Jay lake in the early spring. Is that the best method for them in that part of the lake at that time of year.


----------



## Lunge Lumber Lures (Feb 27, 2011)

Any lake that a musky swims is a casting lake...#1 Day in day out casting will put fish(usually 2-3) in the boat. #2 For me there is nothing and I mean nothing more adrenalin pumping than when you have the rod in your hand and a fish takes! In West Branch in the early season(pre-spawn)we do vary well with 6" jerk baits along timber and the remaining weed growth from the previous year.Post-spawn the weeds are starting to grow and any where you find weeds you will find fish, 9" plus baits are now in order.Colors are pretty simple dirty water/low light= white Clear water/bright sun black or darker color is your best bet.Always remember casters rule #1 if the lure is not in the water you can't catch a fish.
Anyone wishing to see some fish caught at West Branch Using these methods can go to lungelumberlures.com in the photo gallery is a 2010 West Branch section.Good Luck


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We headed out in the summer Casting Cowgirls/ Spoons/ Jerkbaits. Nothing. Probably we'll cast though this spring. Never tried that before. Thanks for the info!


----------

